# New Lathe (to me) parts question



## bryfox86 (Sep 2, 2012)

So I just got a Carba-tec HM-1A mini Lathe for $20.00 everything works great... Kinda. The part on the Tailstock that should free spin is frozen in place meaning when I am spinning something the tailstock does not move with the headstock. I have tried everything in my power to get this thing free but it will not budge. I tried soaking it in PB Blaster for a couple of hours until I learned that PB Blaster will eventually eat though a Solo cup (Fail). Tried Heating with at torch and using vise grips and elbow strength (Fail). tried beating it into submission with a  BFH (Fail). At this point I am ready to replace the whole piece problem is I cannot find a place to get replacement parts for this Lathe. 

If anyone has any ideas or words of wisdom please do share. I would love to be able to spin pens in the comfort of my own garage rather then going to the wood shop on base. 

Thank you in advance!

Bryan


----------



## mredburn (Sep 2, 2012)

That part should come out of the tail stock and be replaceable. its a live center and should have  a Morse taper. The bearings are probably frozen and its best to replace it. Even should you get it loose it will fail again.


----------



## Wildman (Sep 2, 2012)

Live or dead centers normally removed by self ejection or knock out bar. Have you tried rotating tailstock handwheel to eject center? Need a hole to run knock out bar at back of tail stock to tap out center.

You can pick up another live center almost anywhere. Not sure if your lathe has #1 or #2 morse taper.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

LOL! Both posts above are very good information. Too bad that even the cheapest MT1 live center is gonna cost you more that you paid for the CarbTec.

A ball pin hammer tapping a 12 inch piece of drill rod through the hole in the rear of  tailstock advance wheel will remove the center, morse taper and all.

Good luck.


----------



## PTsideshow (Sep 2, 2012)

Carba-Tec® Economy Mini Lathe : CARBA-TEC
Here is their store It is another variation of the Harbor Freight lathe.
See my post at this link http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/turncrafter-pro-vs-101113/
It will link you to the pdf parts list, and like the two previous posters said that should eject the center and then you can replace it.
:clown:


----------



## bryfox86 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok so now looking at the bigger picture I should have just added pictures so i knew for sure people knew what I was talking about... 







the piece at the end that should free spin does not free spin.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Sep 3, 2012)

Deleted because I was asleep when I typed it.

Ed


----------



## bryfox86 (Sep 3, 2012)

parklandturner said:


> Deleted because I was asleep when I typed it.
> 
> Ed



I was basically sleeping with I posted. thank you for correcting my lack of description!


----------



## Talfalfa33 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok, put it back together and as one said, use a ballpien hammer with a piece of drill rod or long punch and whack it good. The mt will come out of the advancement piece. And if you need a live center, I might have an extra in a mt1 that I no longer use.


----------



## bryfox86 (Sep 3, 2012)

Talfalfa33 said:


> Ok, put it back together and as one said, use a ballpien hammer with a piece of drill rod or long punch and whack it good. The mt will come out of the advancement piece. And if you need a live center, I might have an extra in a mt1 that I no longer use.



I might have to take you up on that. Thanks!


----------



## mredburn (Sep 3, 2012)

So we now know its a cup center and not a live center.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 3, 2012)

Jeez folks, give the fellow a break, he said he's a new turner and didn't know much about the lathe. He still has the same problem, and I think Penman1 (Andy)  had the best solution.


----------

